# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  I got a feral cat problem

## ghostwriter

i got a feral cat problem it seems that the cats are out to mark 
territory and it simply stinks up the wendy house i am thinking 
to trap the lot and just hand them over to the vet and have 
them injected

thanks to municipal fires we had a mice problem but i got rid of 
nearly all the mice 

no mice = no food but now they attack the birds i am sick of all 
the dead birds they are all over the place 

is there chemicals i can use to keep these cats away or must i 
catch them take them to the vet and get them injected

----------


## Dave A

On the rare occasions we get called in to deal with feral cats, we trap them.
Then take them to the SPCA and make a small donation.
The SPCA takes care of it from there.
If they're genuinely feral, it's euthanasia, I'm afraid.

Harsh, I know. But they're exotics so options are rather limited.

For indigenous species we arrange for a suitable release point where they won't pose a nuisance.

----------

Citizen X (12-Aug-13), ghostwriter (12-Aug-13)

----------


## adrianh

You know, I solved the problem in a very odd way. We had one come by and stink up the place all the time as well. I caught it and wet it with water a couple of times but it didn't seem to mind. It then dawned on me that you can fight fire with fire. I caught it in a cage and had a couple of beers. Once the beers went through my system I let rip on the cat. I think the cat got the message that I am the boss and NEVER came back.

----------

mikilianis (19-Dec-13), roryf (13-Aug-13)

----------


## Didditmiself

The problem is that it's quite difficult to catch them. Most ferals I've seen are so skittish. We've got two cats of our own and it seems to happen late at night when they start their screeching. Which starts our dogs howling and those around us. We usually put the floodlights on and invariably see it's a cat from 'outside' that's prowling around. And then the cat might not be an actual feral but someone else's pet.  I like the 'beer & pee' solution!!! :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

Another good solution is to turn on the sprinklers when they come to visit.

----------


## Dave A

> The problem is that it's quite difficult to catch them. Most ferals I've seen are so skittish.


And hungry! A proper cat trap put out overnight and decent cat food, and our average over the years is probably better than a cat per cage per two nights. 




> And then the cat might not be an actual feral but someone else's pet.


When you approach the cage, there's no mistaking a feral cat - they're absolute hell and fury on steroids.

Strangely enough (and now that you've mentioned it), we've never caught a pet cat in trap yet. Whether it's they're not hungry enough to be tempted into entering the trap, or the ferals keep them out of their turf - I don't know. Or, as with any trapping exercise, some understanding of placement issues makes the difference.

----------


## ghostwriter

i was hoping for a chemical solution to bad

made a trap set the trap and got 2 cats for the vet
i am sorry if it is someones pet but thats life if you 
dont take care of your pets you get a**holes like 
me 

sorry furball but your pissing days are over

----------


## ghostwriter

the cats where taken by the vet according to her
they are worth something i spotted 1 more

----------


## ghostwriter

nomore cats no cats where harmed during capture/transport
nomore dead birds and stinky pee smell  :Thumbup:  aces

----------

